# Signs - Best Commercial Kits?



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been asked to make a sign for our local UU Fellowship - now, I've done a few router template signs in the past for my own use w/ an old Sears template set that I no longer own. I have not done any 'free hand' letter routing, so a commercial product would be my preference.

Letters will need to be about 4" or more - I've looked at the usual sites (Rockler, etc.) and many of the less expensive kits have received mediocre reviews. THUS, my question is what are the 'best' router sign template sets out there at a reasonable price? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated - thanks. Dave


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I use the Milescraft set, but they only go up to 2.5". You might have to go freehand. I've done it once, and it wasn't as hard as it seems. Can't wait to have to have time to do another.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Quite honestly, if it is for one or just a couple signs at that size it would be best to buy the precut letters from one of the discount craft stores. You can then paint the background and letters the contrasting colors, just air nail the letters on.

Rockler has a 4" size which they call "State Park" size. It makes for a big sign if you want a lot of text.

You might see if anyone local to you has a shopbot CNC. They could either make the whole sign or just cut the letters for you. Might check the shopbot forum.

Steve.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks *Lee & Steve* for your comments - not sure that I'll be making a bunch of signs w/ a router template set, so maybe a lost investment; and 'free routing' would take a lot of practice for me just to make a single sign.

Now, I found a site offering 'letters' w/ dozens of fonts & sizes, so that might just be my best option - a little more costly, but a one time job? Dave


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Any other options for a sign? Painted, vinyl decal on wood? Lot's of options.
I have used this company on occasion Wooden Letters | Wood Letters | Wooden Numbers. $2-3 per letter depending on your needs.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Dave, this is my one and only "practice" sign.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Iceman567 said:


> Any other options for a sign? Painted, vinyl decal on wood? Lot's of options.
> I have used this company on occasion Wooden Letters | Wood Letters | Wooden Numbers. $2-3 per letter depending on your needs.


Hi *Iceman* - thanks for the link! 

Actually, I have a tab opened on my browser w/ the same site, so might be an option for me, i.e. 'outside' wood letters - but will still look! Dave


----------



## rss1600 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am glad that you asked this question. I too am looking for larger templates.


----------

